# WTB Rainshadow SUR15xx blank



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Would prefer a 1505 or 1506...will consider a 1508 or 1567.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Rodfather has 1508, 1509, and 1569. I havent seen any of the others available...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tinybaum said:


> Rodfather has 1508, 1509, and 1569. I havent seen any of the others available...


*LINK: http://www.rodfather.co/*


----------



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a SU1509 for sale. Been fished less than six times.$375 plus ship


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry, can't use a 1509. Thanks, though.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

dumdrum said:


> I have a SU1509 for sale. Been fished less than six times.$375 plus ship


 RodFather has them NEW for $245-$265 and if you want just the blank its $185


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Tinybaum said:


> RodFather has them NEW for $245-$265 and if you want just the blank its $185


not the same blank drum is selling. 

are these 1509's SUR versions?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

They are the rainshadow version of the AllStar....Rod father actually says this batch is nothing like the AllStar.....another run of those blanks will be end of yea


----------

